# Pain in my back leg in pow



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

Completely normal. Riding powder can be a lot of work, especially on lower angle slopes. Try to keep your weight centered and only shift your weight back when needed. A powder board would be a good a idea if your riding deep powder.


----------



## Mopsey (May 2, 2009)

I have a Mayhem 162 right now. It's not a ton of powder, just off of the groomers off of the trails (if that makes sense). I think I put too much weight on the back because I'm worried about submarining and stopping.


----------



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

Having all your weight on one leg for 8 hours will do that?


----------



## Jeklund (Dec 14, 2009)

I was having a similar problem earlier in the season mainly because i was out of shape. However i did widen my stance out and that seemed to help take some of the pressure off my rear leg.


----------



## Mopsey (May 2, 2009)

Well, I did just buy a Custom Flying V so that should be better.

I do think most of it is muscle memory the hard way. This is the first season in 3 years that I've been able to go at least once a week. I wish I lived somewhere that daily trips to the hill was very easy.


----------

